# total flights for 2006



## Calvin W (Nov 5, 2005)

Well for the 2006 calendaer year I didn't do much flying, but here are my totals.

Round trip Saskatoon-Calgary-Montreal. YXE-YYC-YUL. 4392 miles.
Round trip Saskatoon-Toronto-Frankfurt-Istanbul-Astana.YXE-YYZ-FRA-IST-TSE 17244 miles.

Total mileage for the year was 21636 miles.

Tell me what you did this year. You can map it at. http://gc.kls2.com/


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Round trip Hamburg - Amsterdam, 2x 380 km
Round trip Hamburg - Warsaw, 2x 754 km
Round trip Hamburg - Zurich, 2x 695 km
Round trip Zurich - Barcelona, 2x 857 km

total: 5372 km (3338 miles)

For me it was the year with the most flights and the longest total distance.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

London-Ljubljana round trip
London-Trieste round trip

I'm guessing that's about 6,400 Km

I also travelled about 35,000 Km by train but that's mostly work, not fun!


----------



## bb78 (Aug 17, 2003)

ORK (51°50'29"N 08°29'28"W)	STN (51°53'06"N 00°14'06"E)	601 km
STN (51°53'06"N 00°14'06"E)	POZ (52°25'16"N 16°49'35"E)	1135 km
POZ (52°25'16"N 16°49'35"E)	STN (51°53'06"N 00°14'06"E)	1135 km
STN (51°53'06"N 00°14'06"E)	ORK (51°50'29"N 08°29'28"W)	601 km
ORK (51°50'29"N 08°29'28"W)	AMS (52°18'31"N 04°45'50"E)	909 km
POZ (52°25'16"N 16°49'35"E)	DUB (53°25'17"N 06°16'12"W)	1551 km
DUB (53°25'17"N 06°16'12"W)	ORK (51°50'29"N 08°29'28"W)	231 km
ORK (51°50'29"N 08°29'28"W)	SXF (52°22'48"N 13°31'21"E)	1503 km
POZ (52°25'16"N 16°49'35"E)	DUB (53°25'17"N 06°16'12"W)	1551 km
Total: 9216 km


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

London - Colombo
Colombo - Male
Male - Kanahura

(...and back again)

Not much by my standards, a lot more planned for 2007


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

I have not been on a plane at all in 2006, thanks to school/job issues.

Hopefully I could go overseas again, but I need to renew my passport.


----------



## aussiescraperman (Apr 5, 2005)

where can u find these map making things...i had it save once, but lost it......


----------



## cyberjaya (Mar 21, 2006)

hkskyline said:


> 1. Toronto - London
> 2. London - Berlin ( Flight Report )
> 3. Prague - London
> 4. London - Stockholm ( Flight Report )
> ...


Are you a pilot?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

1. Toronto - London
2. London - Berlin ( Flight Report )
3. Prague - London
4. London - Stockholm ( Flight Report )
5. Stockholm - Glasgow
6. London - Manchester - Toronto ( Flight Report  &  Flight Report )
7. Toronto - New York ( Flight Report )
8. New York - Hong Kong ( Flight Report )
9. Hong Kong - Bangkok
10. Bangkok - Hong Kong
11. Hong Kong - Vancouver ( Flight Report )
12. Vancouver - New York ( Flight Report )
13. New York - Calgary ( Flight Report )
14. Calgary - New York ( Flight Report )
15. New York - Chicago ( Flight Report )
16. Chicago - New York
17. New York - San Francisco
18. San Francisco - Hong Kong
1 more regional roundtrip at year-end
_Total - 20 flights in 2006 _


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

cyberjaya said:


> Are you a pilot?


No ... it's a mix of both business and leisure travel. 2006 was a lot busier than I had planned.


----------



## Sinjin P. (Jul 17, 2005)

Cebu - Manila 
Manila - Cebu

:rofl:


----------



## aussiescraperman (Apr 5, 2005)

i flew: 

moscow - munich return

moscow-frankfurt- washington dc- orlando- chicago- san francisco- auckland-melbourne

melbourne-gold coast return

total of 11 flights in 2006


----------



## glitz_boy (Feb 25, 2006)

lets see ....

Singapore-Surabaya-Singapore 
Singapore-Shanghai-Singapore
Singapore-Bangkok-Singapore
Singapore-Jakarta-Surabaya-Jakarta-Singapore

total 10 flights only ... hope i can go more often on 2007 ^^

btw, how to calculate the mileage?


----------



## Slodi (Feb 25, 2006)

This route six times:










And:










Total about 85000 miles and 50 flights for year 2006.


----------



## GlasgowMan (Jan 11, 2006)

Glasgow to Dublin
Dublin to Glasgow
Glasgow to Southampton
Southampton to Glasgow
Glasgow to Alicante
Alicante to Glasgow
Glasgow to London
London to Glasgow
Glasgow to Norwich
Norwich to Glasgow
Glasgow to Cancun
Cancun to Glasgow
Glasgow to Barcelona
Barcelona to Glasgow
Glasgow to Alicante 
Alicante to Glasgow
Glasgow to Alicante 
Alicante to Glasgow


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

2006 was pretty good, for my standars ofc:

Florianopolis - Porto Alegre
Montevideo - Porto Alegre

Navegantes - Sao Paulo - Dallas - Las Vegas - Los Angeles - San Francisco and back

And another Navegantes - Sao Paulo


----------



## Calvin W (Nov 5, 2005)

aussiescraperman said:


> where can u find these map making things...i had it save once, but lost it......


Go to Great Circle Mapper. http://gc.kls2.com/


----------



## gaucho (Apr 15, 2003)

Porto Alegre - São Paulo x 2
São Paulo - Porto Alegre x 3
Ribeirao Preto - São Paulo 
Paris - São Paulo
São Paulo - London
London - Dublin 
Dublin - Paris X 2
Dublin - London 
Amsterdam - Dublin
Dublin - OPorto
Santorini - Athens
London - São Paulo
Hamburg - Dublin
London - Dublin

18!


----------



## BlocQuebec (Sep 13, 2006)

0 flights for me. Though I am planning a drive down to Mexico.


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

Seattle-Anchorage-Fairbanks rt in February. 
Seattle-London rt this summer. 
Seattle-New York rt in December.


----------

